# masey



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

my 4 and a half month old cockapoo (Masey) 
her hair looks mostly cocker and i was wondering because i have always known cockapoos to have poodle hair (no shedding) but i was wondering if they start off like that then they get more poodle like hair or can you get them with cocker spaniel hair aswell (this is my first dog btw) I dont really mind about the sheding but can anybody tell me any useful tips to stop her shedding as much


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

As a cross breed a Cockapoo can take after either parent. Normally with a first cross (miniature poodle x Cocker) the coat is low to non moulting however I have seen first crosses that look just like a Cocker Spaniel and do moult. Even if the coat is low/non shedding it can vary greatly between being very curly or loose and wavey. That is what we love about them...the great variety. 

What were the parents of Masey? Cockapoos or poodle x Cocker?

There is nothing that you can do to reduce the moulting however regular brushing will keep it tidy and capture most of it in the brush. 

I would love to see a picture if you have one  We do like puppy pictures on here 

For more info on Cockapoo coats have a read here : About Cockapoos

Hope this helps.


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

THANKS! and her hair is quite wavey ill post a picture


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to I Love My Cockapoo ... 

Yes please we would love to see a pic of your Cockapoo


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

she is cocker x poodle she is black and white and 2 of her brothers are full black with curled hair , shes been great fun since i got 1 and half months ago when she was 14 weeks since then i have walk,poo trained her and taught her site and come im so proud !!


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

how can i upload photos onto this ?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Masey sounds wonderful (I am biased towards the balck and white ones!  ) and you sound like you are really enjoying having her! She is a first cross then  I look forward to seeing some cute puppy pictures soon! 

Alot of us use www.photobucket.com You can upload you photos to the website and then copy and paste the image code onto the post you are writing.


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

http://i44.tinypic.com/aw741h.jpg


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

ill upload more later


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: Sarah has explained it all but it is unfortunate that breeders often advertise cockapoos as non-shedding when it's not necessarily true!

My Milo is similar age to Masey and his coat isn't very long yet. He also did shed quite a bit when he was younger though it's greatly reduced now. He has also gotten waiver but nowhere near as thick as poodle at all. I have been told that with F1s, some just take longer to develop their coat.

Would love to see photos and know what generation Masey is. Cocker coat is more common in F2 litters.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely photo of Masey. She looks a pretty girl and quite fluffy!


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

mine is aswell ith quite wavey hair she is 4 and half months old ive been told shes a rare type of cockapoo but im not sure?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Aww Masey is adorable! Her coat looks reasonably long though straight. Cocker coats aren't usually that long at this age though! You can't be sure what coat she will have till her adult coat comes in. Part of the fun of cockapoos!


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks !!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

As for the shedding you could use a furminator undercoat rake every other week. Then brush daily.


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

how do you tell if masey is f1 or f2 her mum is cocker her dad is poodle (if that helps) ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Masey is cute .. and what a good girl with her training so far  

She does look more cocker at the moment, but as said above things can change in coat texture and colour .. keep us all posted with lots of Masey updates please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MASEY said:


> how do you tell if masey is f1 or f2 her mum is cocker her dad is poodle (if that helps) ?


She is an F1 Cockapoo  

An F2 is when parents are Cockapoos to create the next generation


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Masey is gorgeous - love the photo


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

i am going to upload a new photo of her in her new hoodie she got not long ago its white and says MASEY in gold on it ( urbanpup.com )








Shes a poser  !


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

She looks very like Mitzy so I think she is gorgeous!


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

wow she does :O 

<a href="http://pitapata.com/"><img src="http://pdgf.pitapata.com/zWdF.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="PitaPata Dog tickers" /></a>


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitzy is a month younger of I might have been asking if they were littermates.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are so similar! Both gorgeous


----------



## MASEY (Feb 1, 2012)

wow am shocked they look so much like eachother !!! aw


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It will be fun watching Masey and Mitzy .. they do look alike   .. oh so cute ... 

Right must go and do some housework .. getting far too puppy broody on here


----------

